# Brisket Lunch



## Paymaster (Jan 17, 2016)

I did an overnight brisket cook to eat today. 18 pounder trimmed back to  15 pounds. I used my Montreal Seasoning/Espresso marinade.I separated  the point and cooked the point on the extender rack over the flat. Was  mighty good.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 17, 2016)

Mmmm....looks outstanding, PM!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 17, 2016)

PM at it again, I gained 3 pounds just looking at the pictures.  Looks wonderful!


----------



## mlyyates (Jan 17, 2016)

Looks good!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 17, 2016)

Yummy, PM!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 17, 2016)

Makes me feel all warm and cozy inside just looking at it.  Perfect sides too.


----------

